

Tsuru - open source platform as a service - radq
http://www.tsuru.io/

======
staltz
Nice, an open source "Heroku". How about scaling of web processes? I couldn't
in the docs about it.

~~~
atrilumen
[http://docs.tsuru.io/en/latest/overview.html#scaling](http://docs.tsuru.io/en/latest/overview.html#scaling)

